# Breeding -



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So, I decided to stay home today and rest, as I am getting this crummy cold that is going around my home and work. I thought, MAYBE this time, if I stay home and sleep, I won't get it as bad.....

So I am sleeping and get a phone call from a neighbor that one of my "brown" goats has his head stuck in the fence and it is screaming and she can't get it out. So I told her I would come out...... she didn't know I was home.

I found my gate to the pen open, thankfully no escapies, and walked down, and it is my new red Nubian, Firecracker. I got her out and decided to feed.

Now I have been taking the boys to the girls 2 times a day looking for heats - and you know the girls are showing interest in the WRONG buck that was chosen for them.... my Alpine X wants the Nigerians, the Nigerian wants the Boer - it is all messed up.

So this morning I fed, and decided to walk the boys around them while they ate breakfast.... Joe was able to breed one - he finished, she hunched, but then she won't let him touch her again - do you think "that was it"?? She is pink back there and her daughter is somewhat staying away from her today. Should I write this down as a breed date?

So here's another question..... last night I had the Alpine X on the milk stand and brought the Boer over - he "did his thing" she hunched a little, not much, and I know that he "finished" as he dripped on the stand  but there was no signs from her till this morning - she had a clear long "booger" from back there.... what do you think? She doesn't seem pink or anything - but she was trying to "stand" for the Nigi buck and when the Nigi buck bred my other Nigi, then she tried to hump the nigi doe.....

What a mess - LOL!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would count it as both were bred. I have seen that happen before. not all does will have a discharge after breeding the next day. Especially if only bred once.

in a couple weeks try seeing if they are interested again --- more then likely they wont be

Happy kidding in March!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:GAAH: :scratch: I'm so confused! LOL Well, far be it from me to give opinions...my two does are preggers, I thought they'd have kidded by now, but, I'm still waiting! I'd write down the dates and check them for heat again in 18-22 days. Good luck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sound as though they were bred.....and just look for a heat in the next 5 days or in the next 3 weeks...but they do sound as though the deed was done. Will be looking forward to those late February early March "Dirt" kids!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Joe tried to get snow late morning this morning - not sure if he got her or not. I did notice that snow was "pink" in the backend..... but not Blanca.

I sure hope that they take! That would be awesome.

I might be bringing a friends beautiful nigerian over to breed this winter - we will see - should find out tonight. If was a buck that I was supposed to get about a month ago but decided against it at the time. But talking to the vet - she said see if she still wants to give him to you and use him.... since we don't know when Turner will be ready.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I would say they were both bred. Zorro only got Dawn once and she had 5 kids. So they can get them good in one poke. lol :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

K- so I just went out to check on everyone. Joe bred Ginger again (same one as earlier) so I know she is good now :greengrin: 

No real interest from the other 2 that are in there with them.

Lil Man, the Boer buck, is in the stall on the otherside "dry himping" everything. I was taking pictures of all the goaties, and realized that his "thing" was out in all of them so had to take new ones - EWWWW!

So 1 down - more to go! LOL!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They probably got bred, although I did stud service for someone...same thing,,,the doe was in heavy heat and my buck mounted her did his thing,,,she hunched her back. They were in together for 2 weeks and I decided to send her home, well this spring unfortunately there were no kids. Just watch them closely for any sign of being in season.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> Happy kidding in March!


I am a little confused. i did the little goat gestation calculator on Biology of the Goat, and it if I used the date in the post it would be Feb. 22. I am just wondering if that is accurate because that is what I used to calculate my own does due date.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

It is correct....The one I have used fir the past 2 almost 3 years is the breeding and kidding sheet from Fiasco Farm. I love that thing!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its an eyeball range when you say 5 months so I just quickly counted and it falls in early March, but when you count the specific days then you get a more specific time table


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank- I just wanted to double check


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

always good to double check when it comes to me ---- I'm blonde


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> always good to double check when it comes to me ---- I'm blonde


Hey! I resemble that remark! :ROFL: .....but you're right....it's always best to double check, especially when to expect kids! :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ok, not to interupt or anything , but, g.head has been in an odd state, i really dont know to call it heat, becuase she just suddenly out of knowehere came into standing heat,her next estrus is supposed to start two days from now,but it looked like thor got her the 1st day, and shes all red back there, could i consider her bred? would a pic help?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Those girls are tempermental this year aren't they? I finally got some bred yesterday. I had one doe specifically only willing to stand for 1 buck. The youngster. LOL I didn't think he would do the job so I tried an adult buck. She absolutely hated that idea and protested so back with the junior. He did finally get her bred. I was so happy since that's the crossing I wanted.


----------

